# Hangsen greenwave



## Nightwalker (18/1/16)

Who has vaped this?
Any good?


----------



## zadiac (18/1/16)

What is it?


----------



## Nightwalker (18/1/16)

zadiac said:


> What is it?


Lol, eliquids range


----------



## zadiac (18/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> Lol, eliquids range



Yeah, I figured that one out, just wanted more information, but it's ok. I'll google it. Thanks.


----------



## shaunnadan (18/1/16)

hangsen Chinese dodgy.... nothing more to add

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (18/1/16)

Hi @shaun patrick 
I got a Hangsen Greenwave Menthol Sensation flavoured juice (50ml) a long time ago from eCiggies.
Wasn't bad at all. Had a clean and crisp taste to it (according to my notes from Dec 2013  )
Had a nice smoothness to it and vaped nicely. 
Didn't try any other flavours though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (18/1/16)

zadiac said:


> Yeah, I figured that one out, just wanted more information, but it's ok. I'll google it. Thanks.


http://eciggies.co.za/50ml_VG_RY4_18mg?search=Hangsen


----------



## CloudmanJHB (18/1/16)

I had a strawberry one which was a touch bland and have a ginger something flavour which is still in its container untasted

Reactions: Like 1


----------

